

Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 1 Released - sciurus
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1

======
sciurus
Kubuntu Beta 1 is also available. Although the Ubuntu document covers some of
it, there's more Kubuntu-specific information at
<https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/Beta1/Kubuntu>

